# Vanilla Beans-



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

I'm hoping to make my own vanilla extract this month. I need to know where I can buy vanilla beans, hopefully online. Has anyone ordered vanilla beans online before and if you did, where did you order them from? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/shophome.html

I LOVE Penzey's Spices. They have a shop in St. Louis and I LOVE wandering around in there. I got the Madagasgar Vanilla Beans for my extract and they were WONDERFUL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.oldtownspices.com/

Here's another place that I can get lost in! They're owned by 'good people' and they'll bend over backwards to please you! They also have spice mixes (the dill dip is really good!) and they have loose teas, too. (I love the Chineese Restaurant one!)


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Bulkfoods.com Madagascar Beans are best.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I got mine at the local health food store. You might try there, or a co-op if you have one in your area.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

When you order, get how many ever you can afford. Vacuum seal the extras and put in the freezer. They keep! And usually you get a better price for larger quantities. Just don't buy in the grocery store spice section. Too expensive!


----------

